# J.A. Wylie's Histories



## crhoades (Jan 24, 2006)

History of the Scottish Nation

The History of Protestantism

which is now back in print here for $55

Any background on the man or the merits of these works?


----------



## Peter (Jan 24, 2006)

Wylie is also famous for his essay  The Papacy is the Antichrist.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is J.A. Wylie's bio. I highly recommend all of his works.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 24, 2006)

WYLIE, JAMES AITKEN: Free Church of Scotland; b. at Kirriemuir (15 m. n. of Dundee), Scotland, Aug. 9, 1808; d. at Edinburgh May 1, 1890. He was educated at Marischall College, Aberdeen, 1822-25, and at St. Andrew's, 1826; entered the Original Secession Divinity Hall, Edinburgh, 1827; was licensed, 1829; was minister of Original Secession Congregation at Dollar, 1831-46; in 1846 be came associated with Hugh Miller in the editorship of The Witness, Edinburgh, contributing some 800 articles from 1846-64; in. 1852 joined the Free Church of Scotland, and for eight years was editor of The Free Church Record; and was lecturer on popery at the Protestant Institute of Scotland, Edinburgh, 1860-90. He wrote the Evangelical Alliance's prize essay on The Papacy (Edinburgh, 1851). His works embrace A Journey over the Region of Fulfilled Prophecy (Edinburgh, 1845, and often); The Awakening of Italy and the Crisis of Rome (London, 1866); The Road to Rome via Oxford; or, Ritualism identical with Romanism (1868); The History of Protestantism . . . Illustrated (3 vols., 1874 1877); The Papal Hierarchy: an Exposure of the Tactics of Rome for the Overthrow of the Liberty and Christianity of Great Britain (1878); The Jesuits, their Moral Maxims, and Plots against Kings, Na tions and Churches. With Dissertation on Ireland (1881); and Disruption Worthies; a Memorial of 1843. With an historical Sketch of the Free Church of Scotland from 1843 . . . (new ed., Edinburgh,1881). 

From http://www.ccel.org/s/schaff/encyc/encyc12/htm/ii.xxvi.xxiv.htm

Looking into Disruption Worthies...will report back soon.


----------



## crhoades (Jan 24, 2006)

Disruption Worthies...

Scoured the web...nothing other than a used copy on Abebooks.com. Anyone want to spot me 350 bucks so I can get it, scan it, and make it available electronically?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

Wylie's _Disruption Worthies_

[Edited on 1-24-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2006)

From the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History & Theology_:



> *Wylie, James Aitken* (1808 - 90), minister and noted author. Born at Kirriermuir, Angus, he studied in Aberdeen and St. Andrews before proceeding to the divinity hall of the Original Secession Synod where George Paxton was then the professor. In 1831 he was ordained to Dollar (near Stirling), but in 1846 his demission from the charge was accompanied by an expression of regret from the congregation that, due to their small numbers, they were unable to provide him an adequate stipend on which to live. He had already accepted the assistant editorship of the _Witness_, for which he wrote the leading article alternately with the editor, Hugh Miller, until the newspaper's demise. Having been admitted into the FC in 1852, he served as editor of the _Free Church Record_ 1853-60. He was then appointed Professor to the Protestant Institute of Scotland (see Scottish Reformation Society) by his presbytery. The remainder of his life was fully occupied with writing, speaking and travelling. He received Aberdeen's LLD in 1856.
> 
> Wylie was a prolific and influential author. His 3-volume _History of Protestantism_ (L., 1874-7), frequently reprinted in America as well as London and translated into German and Dutch, was perhaps his most influential work. Many of his writings in one way or another supported Protestantism against the dangers of Roman Catholicism. They included _The Papacy; its History, Dogmas, Genius, and Prospects: being the Evangelical Alliance First Prize Essay on Popery_ (E., 1851), _Pilgrimage from the Alps to the Tiber: or the influence of Romanism on Trade, Justice and Knowledge_ (E., 1855), _The Jesuits_ (L., 1881) and _Establishment of the Popish Hierarchy_ (E., 1878). His writings on prophecy had similar focus (_e.g. The Seventh Vial; being an Exposition of the Apocalypse_ (L., 1848), as did a goodly portion of the books which grew out of his extensive travels, which included most of Europe and Palestine, and frequent speaking engagements: _e.g. Wanderings and Musings in the Valley of the Waldenses_ (E., 1858) and _Over the Holy Land_ (L., 1883). His various other writings included such editorial labours as a new edition of John Howie's _Scots Worthies_ (L., 1875) and a historical introduction to _Disruption Worthies_ (E., 1881). From his departure from Dollar until his death he lived in Edinburgh.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2006)

Peter Reynolds has a copy of _Disruption Worthies_ for sale.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 12, 2006)

I have been reading his "History of Protestantism" as a Sunday Afternoon treat for the past 2 years and highly recommend his works.  
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 12, 2006)

I have been reading his "History of Protestantism" as a Sunday Afternoon treat for the past 2 years and highly recommend his works. We studied his "The Papacy as Antichrist" in our Sunday School class a couple of years ago and learned a lot. I also have his "History of the Papacy", I think is what it's called. Anyways, I highly recommend his works.
 
Jim


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 12, 2006)

Chris,
Check out Still Waters Revival Books. They have some of his works available.
http://www.swrb.com/
Jim


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2006)

J.A. Wylie, _History of the Waldenses_


----------

